# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  अंग्रेजी साहित्य की वो मशहूर लेखिका, जिसने अपने लिए चुनी दर्दनाक मौत

## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

*'जल्दबाजी करने की जरूरत नहीं है, चमकने की जरूरत नहीं है, किसी दूसरे की तरह नहीं बल्कि खुद कुछ बनने की जरूरत है।'*-- ये शब्द हैं अंग्रेजी साहित्य और कविता को अनोखी उपलब्धि दिलाने वाली महिला *'वर्जिनिया वुल्फ'* के। वर्जिनिया वुल्फ की जिंदगी काफी तनाव, दर्द और हादसों में बीती लेकिन उनकी कलम कभी नहीं रुकी। हालांकि आखिर में लेखिका ने खुद के साथ वो किया जो काफी दर्दनाक है।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

25 जनवरी 1882 में लंदन के मशहूर आलोचक और लेखक सर लेस्ली स्टीफेन और जूलिया स्टीफेन के घर में वर्जिनिया का जन्म हुआ था। ज्यादातर समय उन्होंने अपने लंदन स्थित 22 हाइड पार्क गेट घर में बिताया। उस घर के बाहर आज भी लगा एक बोर्ड जिस पर उनका नाम, वर्ष और नॉवेलिस्ट और आलोचक वर्जिनिया वुल्फ यहां रहती थीं लिखा है। जब वर्जिनिया 13 साल की थी, तब अचानक उनकी मां की रूमेटिक फीवर से मृत्यु हो गई थी।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

1904 में वर्जिनिया के पिता की पेट के कैंसर से मृत्यु हो गयी। अपनों की मृत्यु के अलावा वर्जिनिया यौन-प्रताड़ना से भी गुजरीं। 'अ स्केच ऑफ द पास्ट ' और  '22 हाइड पार्क' में उन्होंने अपने सौतेले भाईयों, गेराल्ड डकवर्थ और जॉर्ज डकवर्थ  द्वारा यौन प्रताड़ना करने की बात स्वीकारी है। इन सारी घटनाओं का वर्जिनिया के दिमाग पर ऐसा गहरा प्रभाव पड़ा जो उनकी लेखनी में देखा जा सकता है।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

वर्जिनिया ने 1912 में लियोनार्ड  वुल्फ से विवाह किया। 1915 में वर्जिनिया ने अपना पहला उपन्यास, द वॉयेज आउट  प्रकाशित किया। कुछ वर्ष बाद वर्जिनिया और लियोनार्ड ने मिलकर 1917 में होगार्थ प्रेस शुरू किया। मॉडर्न इंग्लिश लिटरेचर की सफल लेखकों में से एक होने के बावजूद वर्जिनिया का मानसिक स्वास्थ्य कभी सही नहीं रहा।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

लियोनार्ड  के साथ वर्जिनिया ससेक्स में रहने लगी थीं। वर्जिनिया कई बार आत्महत्या करने की कोशिशें कर चुकी थीं। कुछ लोगों का मानना है कि वो बाइपोलर बीमारी से ग्रसित थीं। 1941 में वो इतनी डिप्रेस हो चुकी थीं कि उन्होंने अपने कपड़े की जेबें पत्थरों से भरीं और घर के पास स्थित ओसे नदी में डूबकर जान दे दी।
----------------------
साभार : अमर उजाला

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

तो आपने देखा कि एक लेखिका ने 'द्विध्रुवी विकार' अर्थात्  बाइपोलर डिसआर्डर नामक खतरनाक बीमारी से ग्रसित होने के कारण 'बड़ा ही दिमाग़ लड़ाकर' कोट की जेब में पत्थर भरने के बाद नदी में डूबकर बड़े ही अजीबोगरीब ढंग से आत्महत्या की!

आइए, अब जानते हैं- ये बाइपोलर डिसआर्डर क्या है?

----------


## superidiotonline

*बायपोलर डिसऑर्डर: क्या मूड बार-बार बदल रहा है?*

मूड डिसऑर्डर के नाम से जाने जानेवाले मानसिक रोग बायपोलर डिसऑर्डर ने कई जाने-माने कलाकारों को अपना शिकार बनाया है, जिसमें मशहूर गायक हनी सिंह के अलावा शमा सिकंदर जैसी टीवी अभिनेत्री भी हैं। हॉलिवुड के मर्लिन मुनरो, मेल गिब्सन, वैन डैम, डेमी लोवाटो जैसे कई कलाकार इसकी गिरफ्त में रहे हैं...

----------


## superidiotonline

हाल ही में जाने-माने रैपर-सिंगर हनी सिंह ने अपने ट्विटर के जरिए गंगा तट नए संगीत की रचना करते हुए कुछ तस्वीरें साझा कीं, तो कयास लगाए जाने लगे कि हनी सिंह अब स्वस्थ हो गए हैं और बायपोलर डिसऑर्डर से उबर गए हैं। बायपोलर डिसऑर्डर की चपेट आए हनी सिंह ने खुद को 18 महीने तक अपने कमरे में बंद कर दिया था। हनी सिंह इकलौते ऐसे कलाकार नहीं हैं, जो इस मानसिक रोग का शिकार हैं, बल्कि शमा सिकंदर जैसी टीवी की जानी-मानी अभिनेत्री भी इस रोग से जूझ चुकी हैं। हॉलिवुड में तो बायपोलर डिसऑर्डर ने एक से बढ़कर एक तीस मार खां अदाकारों को अपने फंदे में लिया, जिसमें सेक्स की देवी कही जानेवाली अभिनेत्री मर्लिन मुनरो, जाने-माने अभिनेता मेल गिब्सन, डेमी लोवाटो, वैन डैम, कैथरीन जेटा जोन्स, लिंडा हेमिल्टन जैसे कई नाम हैं। आप सोचेंगे कि ये बायपोलर डिसऑर्डर क्या बला है?

----------


## superidiotonline

*नींद की गोलियां खा ली थीं:*

शमाछोटे पर्दे पर 'ये मेरी लाइफ है','काजल', 'सेवन' और 'बालवीर' जैसे कई धारवाहिकों में काम कर चुकी अभिनेत्री शमा सिकंदर तीन साल तक बायपोलर डिसऑर्डर का शिकार रहीं। वे अपने उस भयावह और दुखद दौर के बारे में कहती हैं, 'मैं धारावाहिक 'सेवन' की शूटिंग कर रही थी और अचानक मुझे एक अजीब से सूनेपन ने घेर लिया था और मैं काम और दुनिया-जहान दोनों तरह से विरक्त हो गई। जैसे-जैसे वक्त बीतता गया, मेरी स्थिति खराब होती गई। मैं खुद को घंटों कमरे में बंद करके रोया करती थी और कभी-कभी हिंसक भी हो जाती थी। मेरे एक्स बॉयफ्रेंड एलेक्स को मेरी इस बीमारी का पता सबसे पहले चला था। उन्होंने मुझे सायकॉलजिस्ट के पास ले जाने की पेशकश की, मगर मैं किसी की बात सुनने के मूड में नहीं थी। एक बार तो मैं इस कदर डिप्रेशन में आ गई कि मैं 18 वीं मंजिल पर खड़े होकर कूदने की सोच रही थी, मगर फिर मुझे लगा कि यह बहुत ही भयानक मौत होगी। उस वक्त तो मैं रुक गई, मगर दूसरी बार मैं खुद को रोक नहीं पाई। असहनीय पीठ दर्द के कारण मुझे नींद की गोलियां दी जाती थीं, जो मैं लेती नहीं थी। बहुत दिनों से मैं सोई नहीं थी। एक दिन जब मेरी हताशा, दर्द और रोना हद से बढ़ गया तो मैंने अपनी मां को कमरे में बुलाकर उनका माथा चूमा और उनसे कहा कि मैं सोने जा रही हूं। उस वक्त मैंने बहुत सारी नींद की गोलियां खा ली थीं, मगर सोने से पहले मैंने अपने भाई को बैंक अकाउंट और पैसों का विवरण मैसेज किया। वह कहीं पार्टी कर रहा था। उसे मेरे ऐसे मैसेज पर शक हुआ। उसने फौरन घर पर फोन किया और मुझे तुरंत अस्पताल ले जाया गया। पूरे 3 साल तक मेरा ट्रीटमेंट चला। मुझे थेरपी और मेडिटेशन लेना पड़ा। इस बीमारी से लौटा जा सकता है। आपको इस बारे बात करनी होगी और यह स्वीकार करना होगा कि आप ऐसी किसी मानसिक बीमारी से पीड़ित हैं।'

----------


## superidiotonline

*जिंदगी का काला दौर: हनी सिंह*

अपने एक साक्षात्कार में हनी सिंह ने अपनी बीमारी का खुलासा करते हुए बताया था, 'वे 18 महीने मेरी जिंदगी का सबसे काला फेज था। मैं इस हालत में नहीं था किसी से बात कर पाता। मैं इस दौरान पूरे समय नोएडा में अपने घर में रहा। सच्चाई यह है कि मैं बायपोलर डिसऑर्डर से पीड़ित था। इसका इलाज 18 महीने तक चला। इस बीच मैंने चार डॉक्टर बदले, दवाएं मुझ पर काम नहीं कर रही थीं। मुझे लगता था कि मैं इस डार्कनेस में हमेशा-हमेशा के लिए रहूंगा। मैंने खुद को सबसे काट लिया था। कमरे से बाहर नहीं निकलता था। दाढ़ी बढ़ आई थी और महीनों मैंने बाल नहीं कटवाए। मैंने उस दौरान 50-60 कविताएं लिखीं। एक रात जब नींद की गोलियां खाने के बाद मैं सो नहीं पाया तो मैंने राइज ऐंड शाइन नामक एक गाना लिखा और कंपोज किया.. यह सब देखकर मेरी मां रो पड़ीं। वही एक इकलौता कारण हैं कि मैं आज यहां हूं।'

----------


## superidiotonline

*शराब और ड्रग्ज का सहारा*

मशहूर सायकॉलजिस्ट तृप्ति जैन के अनुसार, 'मर्दों में यह डिसॉर्डर 18 से 25 साल के बीच पाया जाता है और महिलाओं में 25 से 40 साल में। इसमें पीड़ित लगातार हाई और लो मूड्स के बीच झूलता रहता है। कई बार यह मानसिक रोग चक्र के तहत चलता है। जैसे कई बार यह हफ्तावार, महीनावार, छमाई और सालाना होता है। यह आम तौर पर बॉर्डर लाइन डिसऑर्डर की गिरफ्त में आए लोगों को होता है। मूड स्टेबलाइजर्स जैसी दवाओं से इसे नियंत्रित किया जा सकता है। कई बार ये अपने सूनेपन को भरने के लिए ड्रग्ज और शराब का सहारा लेने लगते हैं।

----------


## superidiotonline

* क्या होता है बायपोलर डिसऑर्डर?*

जाने-माने सायकॉलजिस्ट पवन सोनार के अनुसार, 'बायपोलर डिसऑर्डर को मूड डिसऑर्डर के नाम से भी जाना जाता है। इसके तहत आपकी खुशी और गम दोनों अपनी पराकाष्ठा पर होते हैं। इसके चार स्टेप होते हैं। सीवियर डिप्रेशन, नॉर्मल मूड, हाइपो मैनिया और मैनिया या मैनिक साईकोसिस। पहले स्टेज में पीड़ित बहुत गहरे अवसाद में होता है। उसे कुछ भी अच्छा नहीं लगता, फिर दूसरी स्टेज आती है, जब उसका मूड स्थिर होता है, मगर *हाईपो मैनिया की स्थिति आने पर पीड़ित बहुत ज्यादा खुश रहता है। वह पहले से ज्यादा नरमदिल और दयालु बन जाता है। कई बार वह जरूरत से ज्यादा दान-पुण्य करने लगता है।* चौथी स्टेज मैनिया की होती है और इसमें रोगी की खुशी की पराकाष्ठा होती है। वह खुद को राजा-महाराजा समझने लगता है। भावनाओं में बहकर वह अपनी संपत्ति को दूसरों के नाम भी कर सकता है। इस स्थिति में पीड़ित की निर्णय क्षमता प्रभावित हो जाती है। कई बार वह अपने क्रियाकलापों को लेकर हाइपर एेक्टिव हो जाता है। पार्टनर से असीमित सेक्स की मांग करना या फिर संतुष्टि न होने पर बाहर संबध बनाना जैसे क्रियाकलाप करने लगता है। बायपोलर डिसऑर्डर से पीड़ित व्यक्ति की जिंदगी इस बीमारी से प्रभावित होती है। अब जैसे बायपोलर डिसऑर्डर से पीड़ित एक क्लायंट एक डील में गलत फैसला लेकर करोड़ों का नुकसान कर बैठा। उसे ईएसटी ट्रीटमेंट (इलेक्ट्रिक शॉक ट्रीटमेंट) देना पड़ा था।'
----------------
साभार : नभाटा

----------


## superidiotonline

*मानसिक रोग है बाइपोलर डिसऑर्डर, जानें इसके लक्षण और उपचार*

बाइपोलर डिसऑर्डर एक प्रकार का मानसिक विकार है। इससे ग्रस्त व्यक्ति का व्यवहार अजीब हो सकता है। चिड़चिड़ा होना, अधिक बोलना, अनिद्रा इसके लक्षण हैं।

बाइपोलर डिसऑडर एक प्रकार का मानसिक विकार है। इस बीमारी से ग्रस्त व्यक्ति बहुत गंभीर मिजाज का हो जाता है और वह समझ नहीं पाता क्या करें, क्या न करे। यानी वह हमेशा एक प्रकार की दुविधा में रहता है और अक्सर उसके द्वारा किये गये काम पूरे नहीं हो पाते। कई बार लोगों को पहचानने में भी दिक्कत होती है।

----------


## superidiotonline

इस बीमारी से ग्रस्त होने पर मरीज को दवाओं को साथ-साथ अपने नजदीकी दोस्तों और रिश्तेदारों की बहुत जरूरत होती है। अगर आपका दोस्त भी द्विध्रुवी विकार से ग्रसित है तो आप उसके उपचार में उसकी मदद कर सकते हैं। आपके द्वारा दिये जाने वाले प्रोत्साहन, मदद और देखभाल उसे वापस सामान्य स्थिति में आने में बहुत ज्यादा मदद करेगा। इस लेख में विस्तार से जानिए कि बाइपोलर डिसऑर्डर से ग्रस्त दोस्त की मदद कैसे करें।

----------


## superidiotonline

बाइपोलर डिसऑर्डर क्या है?

बाइपोलर डिसऑर्डर यानी द्विध्रुवी विकार को मानसिक रोग के नाम से भी जाना जाता है। इससे ग्रस्त व्यक्ति बहुत ही गंभीर मिजाज का हो जाता है। इसका असर कई सप्ताह या महीनों या कई सालों तक रहता है। एक अनुमान के मुताबिक प्रत्येक 100 में से 1 व्यक्ति इस मानसिक विकार से ग्रस्त होता है। 

बाइपोलर शब्द दो शब्दों से मिलकर बना है जिसमें आदमी के मूड के दो रूपों को दिखाया गया है। पहला मूड का अचानक से अत्यधिक उच्च स्तर और दूसरा, अत्यधिक निम्न स्तर। व्यक्ति इन्हीं दोनों में उलझा रहता हैं। इस बीमारी के उच्च स्तर के होने पर दुखी रहना, ऊर्जा में कमी, इच्छा में कमी, आत्मविश्वास में कमी, आत्महत्या की इच्छा करना और चिड़चिड़ा होना आदि लक्षण दिखाई देते हैं। निम्न स्तर में होने पर बहुत अधिक खुशी, नींद की जरूरत घटना, बहुत अधिक बोलना, जोखिम लेना, अति आत्मविश्वास होना, बहुत अधिक जोश में रहना, आदि लक्षण दिखते हैं। यह महिलाओं और पुरुषों दोनों को किसी भी उम्र में हो सकता है।

----------


## superidiotonline

कैसे करें दोस्त की मदद?

इस बीमारी से ग्रस्त दोस्त की मदद करना बहुत मुश्किल होता है, क्योंकि अक्सर वह आपपर भी झुंझलाता है और गुस्सा करता है। लेकिन खुशी की बात यह है कि अगर इस बीमारी के उपचार के दौरान दवाओं के साथ-साथ आपका खुशनुमा साथ भी आपके दोस्त को मिल जाये तो उसे सामान्य होने में ज्यादा वक्त नहीं लगेगा और जल्द ही वह सामान्य स्थिति में आ जायेगा।

----------


## superidiotonline

बाइपोलर डिसऑर्डर के बारे में जानिए

इस बीमारी से ग्रस्त दोस्त की मदद करने से पहले इस बीमारी के लक्षणों और प्रकृति के बारे में जानकारी इकट्ठा कीजिए, जिससे कि आपको उसका व्यवहार अजीब न लगे और आसानी से आप उस माहौल को आसानी से संभाल लें।

अपने दोस्त को सांत्वना दीजिए

इस मानसिक विकार से निपटने के लिए अपने दोस्त को हर कदम पर सांत्वना देते रहिये, अगर उसके द्वारा किया गया काम सही न हो तब भी उसकी तारीफ कीजिए। उसे हर समय प्रोत्साहित कीजिए। उसकी हर कदम और हर पल सहायता कीजिए, चाहे वह घर हो या कार्यालय।

----------


## superidiotonline

उसकी भावनाओं को समझिये

द्विध्रुवी विकार से ग्रस्त होने पर आदमी की मानसिक स्थिति भी बदल जाती है, ऐसे में उसकी भावनाओं को समझना थोड़ा मुश्किल हो जाता है। ऐसे वक्त पर अपने दोस्त की भावनाओं, उसकी अजीब हरकतों को समझकर आप अपने दोस्त की मदद कर सकते हैं।

----------


## superidiotonline

धैर्य बहुत जरूरी है!

बाइपोलर डिसऑर्डर के उपचार में बहुत अधिक समय लग सकता है, ऐसे में आपका धैर्य ही आपका साथी होता है। क्योंकि अक्सर आप अपने दोस्त के अटपटे व्यवहार से अपना धैर्य खो देते हैं और गुस्सा हो जाते हैं। ऐसे में खुद पर काबू रखकर उसके लिए पूरा वक्त निकालिए। 

द्विध्रुवी विकार से ग्रस्त व्यक्ति को दवा से ज्यादा प्यार और मदद की जरूरत होती है। अगर इसमें आप अपने दोस्त की हर कदम पर मदद करते हैं तो उसे ठीक होने में ज्यादा समय नहीं लगेगा।
----------------------
साभार : ओन्लीमाइहेल्थ

----------


## superidiotonline

तो आपने देखा कि द्विध्रुवी विकार से ग्रस्त व्यक्तियों को पहचानना बहुत ही सरल है और यह भी ज़रूरी नहीं है कि द्विध्रुवी विकार से ग्रस्त व्यक्ति दुःखी ही रहे।  *यदि आपको अपने पास-पड़ोस में कोई ऐसा व्यक्ति दिखाई दे जो खुद को राजा-महाराजा समझता हो या बहुत ज्यादा खुश रहता हो या वह पहले से ज्यादा नरमदिल और दयालु बन गया हो या कई बार जरूरत से ज्यादा दान-पुण्य करने लगा हो तो वह व्यक्ति द्विध्रुवी विकार से ग्रस्त हो सकता है!* ऐसे व्यक्तियों को ज़रूरत पड़ती है आपकी सहानुभूति की। ध्यान दें- यदि द्विध्रुवी विकार से ग्रस्त व्यक्ति से आपकी रिश्तेदारी, दोस्ती या जान-पहचान है तो इनसे सहानुभूति दिखाने के साथ-साथ इनसे बेहद सावधान और सतर्क भी रहें, क्योंकि ये अपनी बीमारी के कारण अपना धन-दौलत, रूपया-पैसा और ज़मीन-जायदाद दान तो देते ही हैं, साथ में दूसरों का धन-दौलत, रूपया-पैसा और ज़मीन-जायदाद भी दान करवाने की फ़िराक में लगे रहते हैं। ये अपनी चिकनी-चुपड़ी बातों से आपको भ्रमित करके अनावश्यक दान-पुण्य करने के लिए प्रेरित कर सकते हैं और इस प्रकार आप अपनी गाढ़ी कमाई से हाथ धो सकते हैं!

----------


## superidiotonline

_हमारा ज्ञानवर्धक लेख पढ़कर हमारे पास शहर में दो लाख आशिकों वाली गर्लफ्रेंड का फ़ोन आ गया। बहुत ही घबड़ाए हुए स्वर में उसने बताया कि वह बहुत बीमार है, क्योंकि वह पहले से ज्यादा नरमदिल और दयालु बन गई है जिसके कारण उसका मन हर समय दान-पुण्य करने में लगा रहता है। अपनी बीमारी के कारण उसे अपनी धन-दौलत और ज़मीन-जायदाद दान-पुण्य में चले जाने की चिन्ता सता रही थी। हमने तत्काल सहानुभूलि दिखाते हुए अपनी सारी धन-दौलत और ज़मीन-जायदाद हमारे नाम ट्राँसफ़र करने की सलाह दी। न रहेगा बाँस, न बजेगी बाँसुरी। अरे, धन-दौलत और ज़मीन-जायदाद पास में होगी तभी तो दान देगी! और हम तो किसी को दान देने से रहे। धन-दौलत और ज़मीन-जायदाद बीमारी ठीक होने तक एकदम सुरक्षित रहेगी। उसने हँसी-खुशी हमारी राय मानकर तत्काल अपनी सारी धन-दौलत और ज़मीन-जायदाद हमारे नाम ट्राँसफ़र कर दी, मगर हमें उस वक्त जबरदस्त हार्ट अटैक आ गया जब हमें पता चला कि उसने अपनी वह प्रापर्टी भी हमारे नाम ट्राँसफर कर दी थी जिस पर पाँच करोड़ रुपए का बैंक लोन था! अब बैंक वाले लोन वसूलने के लिए हमारे पीछे दौड़ रहे हैं और हम लोन वाली प्रापर्टी वापस करने के लिए शहर में दो लाख आशिकों वाली गर्लफ्रेंड के पीछे!_

----------


## superidiotonline

*अब यह न पूछिएगा- लोन वाली प्रापर्टी बैंक के नियमों के विरुद्ध हमारे नाम ट्राँसफर कैसे हुई? अरे भई, शहर में दो लाख आशिक़ों वाली गर्लफ्रेंड है, कोई 'ऐरी गैरी नत्थू-खैरी' नहीं है। अपने दो लाख आशिकों के बल पर कुछ भी कर सकती है!*

----------

